# We've got eggs!!



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, so I mentioned on a different thread http://www.fishforums.com/forum/cichlids/23729-salvini-building-rocks.html about how our Salvini and Texas cichlid have spawned together. You can see pictures of the parents there. 

We've read about the pros and cons of hybrids and are planning on keeping a couple of the fry if/when they hatch. The rest will probably just be let into the general population to be snacks. 

Right now we have the tank separated so just the salvini is with her eggs. It's been 4 days since they were laid and there have been a few turn white but the rest have turned darker with a black dot thing inside. So we're assuming those have been fertilized and will eventually be fry. 

Should we move the salvini away from the eggs? Will she eat the eggs/fry? What should we do with the fry when they hatch? We were thinking of getting one of those plastic things that hang on the inside of the tank to separate the fry from the rest of the fish. Will that work??

This is our first time with eggs/fry so any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

My wife saw a couple eggs hatch and the salvini push them inside the coliseum decoration we have. So we can't see them but pretty sure a couple have hatched!!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Know nothing about eggs. but CONGRATS  I know the feeling about fry. 

Still on cloud nine with mine!:lol:


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, all the eggs are gone. Hopefully they're inside the coliseum but we can't see any of the fry. We're afraid to move anything around to see if they're there because we don't want to stress them out. Is it normal for the fry to hide out the first couple days?


----------



## stevef10 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, the babies are gone. We moved the decorations around and no babies  She must have eaten them after they hatched, my wife saw the first couple hatch.

So for next time, should we take the mother away from the eggs and leave them by themselves? Or should we try to move the eggs into a floating breeder box? I've heard that the eggs are really sticky and if you touch them very lightly with your finger they should stick and you can put them in a breeder box like that. Does that work or is there a better way to isolate them?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

put a flat piece of stone in the tank for them to lay the eggs on.. give them about 24 hours after spawning and remove the stone to another tank... something like a 10 gallon.. temp at 80-82... sponge filter.. do not dechlorinate the water in the hatching tank...


----------

